# Night cough



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi
My lo is just over 12 months and is suffering with a bad cough at night. He does the odd cough and sneeze during the day and at times his chest sounds quite rattley but it doesn't seem to cause him any bother however at night hes waking up at two to three times after bad coughing fits. It sounds like hes trying to bring stuff up when he coughs bless him and he can be coughing for a good 10mins. He does suffer with coughs quite a bit and when I took him to the Drs with one when he was younger(about 6 months I was made to feel like I was overreacting but he sounds so bad at night poor thing). I know cough medicine is no good at this age (according to Dr) and I don't want to give anything like honey at night because he'll just be wired from the sugar and he's a terrible sleeper as it is so I don't need anything else keeping him awake. Any ideas on how to make him feel better? Also do you think its worth me taking him to the Drs?
Thanks xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Emlore, cough medicines don't actually do anything anyway apart from lubricate the throat, as long as  his breathing isn't effected, and he isn't struggling there is very little that your gp will do I'm afraid, the only thing that may reduce the cough at night is elevating the head end of his cot so he is a little more upright overnight and maybe offer drinks of water when he's having a cough to lubricate his throat a little 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi nichub
Thanks for your reply. I have read quite a bit that coughing only at night in babies can be a sign of asthma. He has always been quite a chesty baby. Are Drs able to diagnose this at 13 months? X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No Emlore unfortunately not, they won't even consider it at this age, coughs usually are worse at night though because of laying down, 

I hope it clears up soon for  him and you 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry to trouble you but my lo is still suffering with his cough and its worse than ever. He does the odd cough in the day and has a snuffly nose but we haven't slept for the past 4 nights as he is literally coughing his heart out all night long. Its a barking cough and must really really hurt him as hes screaming when he does it. I've raised the head of his cot, given Calpol, given fluids, kept the radiator off, boiled a kettle in his room so its moist in there, used a Calpol plug in and even given tixylox as a last resort but he's still coughing. Is there anything else I can do to help him as this has been going on for over 2 weeks now. Hes also lost his appetite (v.  Worrying  when he's normally a human hoover with food) and isn't the active little boy I know and love. All advice welcome x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Emlore




Nic is currently a bit tied up, she's in hospital having a baby   . She's asked us to tell you that she is aware of your question and will get back to you as soon as she can, but it might not be imminent. xx


If you're concerned about your LO it might be worth giving your GP or HV a ring for advice. xx


Wendy


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Emlore, sorry about my delay in reply, my son was born the day your question came up, as it's been a week I hope that your LO is a bit better Or did you end up going to GP?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness Nic I didn't expect a reply from you - bless you! Thanks for asking - we ended up at the gp who diagnosed a chest infection. Good old amoxicillin has worked wonders though.

What a handsome little fella you have!! Hope you are both doing well. How on earth are you getting time to post??! When my lo was a week old I was still unwashed in my pyjamas with a mountain of housework to do - you're clearly handling it better than me lol xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha I doubt that! I haven't been out yet though!! I'm glad your LO is better

Nic
Xx


----------

